# Bearded Dragon Tail Wag



## crazycath (Aug 15, 2007)

I have bought a 4 month old beardie today, its a boy and he is with a female beardie that we had all ready. They were unsure of eachother at first and the female started nipping him. The male then started wagging the tip of his tail. I have never seen or heard of this before, what is he doing??! 

:lol2:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

they do it just before they attack.. either a dragon, food or other threat.

I dont know if its actually a warning or not, it could be excitement over the coming battle.. but thats what it usually is all about anyway.

in your case he was thinking about fighting back and possibly also lettin her know he was.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

your 'female' must be over a year or so if you know she IS female, so why would you put such a small beardie in with her? shouldn't reeeeally keep beardies together anyway imo


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

beardies are solitary animals really and dont particularily benefit from being with others 

the signs your seeing are that of dominance and i would keep a close eye as you may not have 2 living beardies by the morning 

i had 3 bearded dragons at 1 point 2 males and a female all of them were kept in seperate enclosures 

The cute sitting on top of each other that people see is acctually dominance not cute 

i have heard so many horror stories of people keeping more than one beardie together i chose not to risk it when i had mine an housed them seperately


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I dissagree that a beardie has to be a year old to KNOW its sex.

I also dont think we KNOW that the OP said that they KNOW its female with 100% certainty although you would hope.

It could very wel be another similar age beardies believed to be female.

The op did say AT FIRST she was nippin him...not that it has continued.

Its also a matter of opinion whether beardies are best kept alone or not.


I personally would like to hear more from the original poster rather than bark orders and scare her away.


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

The tail wagging is normaly a hunting responce and I was able to sex my dragon at 3 months old so you do not have to wait a full year to be able to do that


----------



## Ryanbh (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi I have a 2-3month old bearded dragon and I can see its a female it's not true u have to wait till a year or over to able to know what sex your bearded dragon is just have to look carfuley


----------



## DanTinytoe (Nov 26, 2012)

All my hatchlings wag their tails when its feeding time.
I can sex mine already, an there not even 8 weeks yet..
Plus my adults have always been together an they are fine.
I see so much more out of them being together.


----------



## cjbss9 (Jan 3, 2010)

*old thread*



Ryanbh said:


> Hi I have a 2-3month old bearded dragon and I can see its a female it's not true u have to wait till a year or over to able to know what sex your bearded dragon is just have to look carfuley


Almost as carefully as you did at the age of this thread!!:2thumb:


----------

